# Source of piano MIDI files for download?



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Years ago I had loads of MIDI files on my computer for use with my keyboard and software. But it seems they're no longer widely available. I now have a digital piano that can play back MIDI files and would like to find Rachmaninov's prelude in C#minor as an aid to learning the piece. I have been on countless sites but when I click on the link to the file it just plays on the PC, with no option to download.
Are there any places that I can download such files?


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

This could be helpful for me as well, I just bought a practice Yamaha keyboard to begin my piano training. I'm excited.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Depends on your browser. In chrome, I have quick time disabled so it saves by default. In firefox, it asks what to do, ie plays in media player. If it plays by default, try right clicking and there should be an option to download. In ie it's called save target as.

Best of luck with your new piano.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Taggart said:


> Depends on your browser. In chrome, I have quick time disabled so it saves by default. In firefox, it asks what to do, ie plays in media player. If it plays by default, try right clicking and there should be an option to download. In ie it's called save target as.
> 
> Best of luck with your new piano.


Thanks Taggart. I use firefox and it plays in Quicktime automatically with no option to Save!
Glad to see you're back by the way!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks.

OK - firefox - go to options, applications and look for midi file and change to always ask. Also try the help system.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

I managed to find a site that has free midi files to download, and now have 5 saved to my piano, including Pictures at an Exhibition which Ive never heard on piano before!
Oh and Take Five by Dave Brubeck!


----------

